# Salt Fork 12/14 and 12/15



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Got out to Salt Fork for what may be the last trips of the year on 12/14 and 12/15. Brought home nice limits both days after a little searching. Biggest Monday was 23 1/2in. and the biggest Tuesday was 24in. Only had 1 fish in 2 days that had eggs in it, most were stuffed with 3-4in shad. Came home a little early on Tuesday when the sleet and snow started falling and the wind picked up in the early afternoon. Pretty much stripped the boat when I got home too. Looks like Mother Nature may not let me back out this year but if she changes her mind it wont take long to rig it back up. Got to see the Eagles out doing their thing on Monday also. Alway gives me goosebumps when I see them.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats, if that was your last trip it was a good one


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch. Those fish look well fed.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice catch Tim.great way to end the season!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Did you see the eagles around cabin bay? That's where I have seen them flying around.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Great looking fish Tim. I'm originally from Cambridge and had no idea there were Saugeye in Salt Fork. Although I did just start fishing for them this year. Anyway nice work.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

What a way to end your 2009 season! When is the fish fry?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations. Those are some nice saugeye. Well done!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

A very nice season ending trip. Any info on tactics?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice trips to roll up the season with,the eagles are a great added bonus for the trips. I imagine you were jigging but could be wrong any tips for some of us?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I caught a total of 16 Saugeyes on 12/14 and 17 on 12/15. All were taken on Vibes vertical jigging around the dam area and the cabin bay. All the fish were in 25-28 fow under the Shad. You had to find the right Shad school and it was on. Also saw a few taken with jigs and bass minnows just drifting them close to the bottom and got to see a Musky landed on 12/14 too. The Eagles were both sitting in the same tree they do everytime I see them down by the dam. Didnt get to see them 12/15 but left them a little present. Got 1 big white yesterday and he was hooked down in the gills and didnt make it so I hope 1 of them found him out there.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

great job tim! i think i'm going down friday,saturday,and sunday. i know where you've been takin em cuz thats the same pattern i've been using.i took some 7's this fall but threw em back.twice this fall i've had whites swallow the bait and i threw em out for the eagles,the cool one was the eagle swooped down no more than 20 yards from the boat and took the whitebass.this weekend will be my last for the year i think,weather looks like its gona take a turn for the worst


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Open water? which ramps to use?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

All the ramps are open as is all the water. You have to be careful at the morning glory ramp, the lake is low and the water is real shallow on the one side. A few years ago the Eagles got to watching us fish out there and we got to feeding them the whites just like that. They were so close when they swooped down you could hear the air going thru their feathers on those big wings of theirs.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice fish! Does anyone know specifically how low Salt Fork is or anywhere you can find exact info (similar to the Huntington District level sight for all the MWCD lakes)? Any info would help. tx


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

There is nowhere I know of to check it. From what I have been told it is controlled from Columbus somewhere. From what I have seen while out there, I would say it is about 2 1/2 ft. from normal pool. They have the signs up at the Morning Glory ramp to warn you that the ramp drops off on the end.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wow excellent report

Makes me want to fish that place!


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice Work Tim...good info, will file for future reference.
I fish that area whenever I am down there...usually summer/fall with different targets and tactics...the eagles are awesome. Always great to see a Musky landed too. You had some good looking fish there...and nice numbers.
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very Nice!! We hope to get out there this sunday... if you see a small boat w/ trolling motor only- it's probably us! Stop and say hi... Any colors in particular??


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

On 12/14 it was a little of everything. Finally did best on chrome blade with chartruse lead ( they no long make them ) On 12/15 I did the best on Gold. I used 3/8oz most of the time but did get a few on 1/2oz. Also saw a few taken on jigs tipped with bass minnows just drifting them while they were jigging blades. Good luck!! I have to work 3 more nights but am going to try it again first part of the week weather permitting


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Tim!! You are the man this time of year! If I can't get my wife to go, I've got a buddy who wants to try it. Hope to see ya' out there!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Didn't make it out due to family showing up (unexpectedly), it's always nice to have company, but I wish they would call 1st!! They couldn't believe we were loading the boat to go fishing!! ( told the old lady to hurry) The weather sunday was decent for this time of year- did anyone make it out? Still planning on hitting it one more time if it doesn't freeze... anyone on salt fork sunday???


----------

